# Best Way to Train RECALL from Puppyhood



## Kristen01 (May 24, 2016)

I will be getting a 9 week Vizsla puppy in August and would like to start recall training right off the bat with her. 

I have access to hundreds of acres of fields and woods to go hiking in and definitely want her to be able to go off leash. 

What is the best way to start recall training with a puppy and adolescent?

There is a lot of deer in our woods and I need to make sure she is well trained enough not to chase them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Kristen,

The easiest way to train a V is to call out every time she does something you eventually might want to command, so when she sits, say "Good sit!", give praise and maybe a treat. Likewise, when she comes towards you, call that out and reward, too. You can pair the word with a gesture, like pointing to the ground or holding your hand in the air, so she also learns non verbal commands as well. This is especially useful when she's a distance from you.

Training is easier with a V owing to their high need to please their people and their truly extraordinary intellect. Basic training, no matter what the technique, is really nothing more than teaching them human language and then helping them associate that language to their specific behaviors. The technique I outlined above and highly advocate is really effective b/c it takes into account their general nature and abilities, and is completely positive.

By the time she's off lead, she should be reliable.


----------

